# Hello



## islandminis (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello - I am new to this forum - new to minis too - but really hooked! Really am appreciating all the knowledge and experience here - I have two lovely geldings, both cart trained, but I am not very experienced yet, mostly lessons. SOO I am taking things slowly and wearing my "brain bucket" LOL Expect I'll be picking your collective brains for the next while (afte I have gone thru all the posts for information - don't want to do unneccessary repeats) Happy driving!


----------



## Ann knight (Nov 19, 2011)

Welcome




! You couldn't have come to a better place for knowledge



.


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 19, 2011)

Welcome from another "brain bucket" wearer!!! You have come to the right place... now, we just want to see photos of your boys. Where are you from?? BTW, I take lessons from a dressage riding instructor who also drives. But she is best known in this area as a riding instructor and has been VERY helpful.


----------



## islandminis (Nov 19, 2011)

I hail from up in Canada - have had big horses, but am now "adventuring" into minis since they are so much easier on my older self!



to say nothing of the pocket book.

here's the boys official names;

L Mar C Mr Bojangles: Gelding Chestnut and white paint

Lombards hot chocolate : Gelding Dark Bay

otherwise known as Bo and Chocolate


this is chocolate getting up close and personal
here he is in a color coordinated hat
taking a walk with friends (hope our butts don't all look the same!)
That;s Bo coming down the field with chocolate WWAAYYY back there!

As you can see they have lots of room to run and play.


----------



## Miss Gracie (Nov 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.



You're going to have a BLAST with your miniatures and driving. ENJOYED the pictures of your boys...thanks for sharing!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to have another Canadian on board. I am in Ontario but have 2 brothers and their families in BC - one on the island and one on the mainland. Loved seeing the pictures of your boys!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.



I agree with the others, you're going to love driving your boys, especially in your part of our beautiful province. No heavy winter snows to force prolonged down time.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 21, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## susanne (Nov 22, 2011)

British Columbia and the islands are amongst my favorite places on earth, and you're smack in between two of my favorite cities. Reignmaker recently reminded me that Keith and I are overdue for a trip north...of course, nowadays we'd need to renew our passports.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 25, 2011)

Welcome from another fellow NW'er!

Leia


----------



## izmepeggy (Nov 25, 2011)

I too am new to the forum and have gotten great advise.New to Minis but not to horse..The people on here are WONDERFUL , as most horse people are..This will be my first experience at training one to drive..He is doing great as far as the harness driving and is a wonderful companion to my big horse,which looks out for him..I call him Isaac which means laughter and that is what he does best,making me laugh..And he always has to supervise his stall cleaning...LOL


----------



## izmepeggy (Nov 25, 2011)

My Isaac..


----------



## islandminis (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes they make me laugh too! In fact they seem to be "stars" here on the island - everyone keeps telling me how they love to see them when they drive by and some people are even making a point to come and see them because they enjoy seeing them so much. I have made it a policy that there be NO treats - can you imagine how rounds and spoiled the horses would get????


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 26, 2011)

Howdy from the other Coast!!!



:salute





One of my "babies" is on the Island...up LadySmith way. He sure had a long trip...and it is one that I usually make myself every few years to visit Family. You are in one of my favourite places.



:wub


----------



## izmepeggy (Nov 27, 2011)

islandminis said:


> Yes they make me laugh too! In fact they seem to be "stars" here on the island - everyone keeps telling me how they love to see them when they drive by and some people are even making a point to come and see them because they enjoy seeing them so much. I have made it a policy that there be NO treats - can you imagine how rounds and spoiled the horses would get????


Like at the barn where I have mine..lol..Like they aren't spoiled enough???....lol


----------

